

Ask HN: actions.im - the new community platform focused on empowering people - szelvenskiy

I'm working on the project: http://actions.im
It's a community platform empowering people to achieve extraordinary results.<p>You can share your instructions and see how it helps the people follow the steps you've published.<p>Unlike wikihow and other instructions sharing sites, actions.im provides personal mobile TO-DO lists built based on your instructions.<p>Please share your opinion on the project.
======
azat_co
I would improve UI/UX, otherwise good job Sergey! :) PS: you can use "Show HN:
blah blah" to show your projects.

~~~
szelvenskiy
Thanks, Azat. Will work on that. Do you have any specific points on usability?

